

Backbone on Rails: a ruby gem based on thoughtbot's 'Backbone.js on Rails' - meleyal
https://github.com/meleyal/backbone-on-rails

======
jc123
How does this compare with backbone-
rails?<https://github.com/codebrew/backbone-rails>

~~~
klaut
I think backbone-rails comes with the older 0.5.0 version of backbone.js,
whereas this one has 0.5.3 version. But i haven't tried it so not sure of
other differences.

~~~
lobo_tuerto
No, backbone-rails comes with Backbonejs' latest version:
[https://github.com/codebrew/backbone-
rails/blob/master/vendo...](https://github.com/codebrew/backbone-
rails/blob/master/vendor/assets/javascripts/backbone.js)

It seems like the difference boils down to directory structure and that
backbone-rails includes tests.

------
nestlequ1k
I've never seen a $50 ebook before. Seems a bit excessive. Whatever, I'll pass
or wait till they eventually come to their senses and offer it for $19

~~~
thibaut_barrere
It's clearly targeted at people who bill more than $100/hour and who are
completely willing to pay a premium for that.

I bought it and I can tell you they made a killing (I can see how many people
bought it as they invite people to a private github repo).

~~~
nestlequ1k
That's great, but it seems to me like a stupid approach. 1% of rails devs make
100+ an hour. So they are limiting their target market.

But whatever I'm sure they're making money and are happy.

